# R.W. SNYDER



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

I got this one quart Baltimore loop labeled blob top. Label is for the ALDEN BROS. successors to R.W. SNYDER. IMITATION WILD CHERRY PHOSPHATE. PRISCILLA SPECIAL BRAND. "IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF JOHN". Bottle is aqua and in great shape. There is a drippy 3/4 embossed under the label. Plain flat bottom. Hope you enjoy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Pharmacies in Battle Creek - A BRIEF Historical Overview
					

A meandering visit to thoughts on animation, education, and pharmacy.




					animatingapothecary.blogspot.com


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 9, 2021)

Excuse me while I put my eyeballs back in their sockets.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Excuse me while I put my eyeballs back in their sockets.


Love ya buddy. Thanks for the eye balling! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Robby! That bottle is sofa king cool in a few ways! Let's count thy ways;
1) Baltimore loop lip finish.
2) The cool AF label.
3)The plated embossing
4)The fact that it is a successor using old stock bottle from previous proprietor with their label on bottle.
5) just too bad it's not turning SCA or was an off color like, say citron or honey
cool add my man,
~Fred
P.S. I think, by it's size, the 3/4  might mean 3/4 pint, or otherwise known as 12oz.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Robby! That bottle is sofa king cool in a few ways! Let's count thy ways;
> 1) Baltimore loop lip finish.
> 2) The cool AF label.
> 3)The plated embossing
> ...


It is a big 26 ounce sized bottle. Here is two 26 oz for comparison.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It is a big 26 ounce sized bottle. Here is two 26 oz for comparison.


AH ha! Well then Robby, a quart is 32oz. , and 3/4 of a quart is 24 oz. ....perrrhapssss


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Gotta love the math. 6 oz less than a quart. Not 3/4 of a fifth. This was considered medicinal if I'm not mistaken. What I like is it is a Baltimore loop seal that is not from Maryland.  Also everything you said previously. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Gotta love the math. 6 oz less than a quart. Not 3/4 of a fifth.


so, yeah haha, Robby haha, ... remember we ARE talking about the same "metrics" that allowed bottles like beer and "warranted flasks" to have anywhere between 10 oz. to 13.5 and even 17oz. depending on what was being packaged and what was locally acceptable. and was being called "honest measure"

..and then there's this bit of info;

A *fifth* is a unit of volume formerly used for wine and distilled beverages in the United States, equal to one fifth of a US liquid gallon, 4⁄5 quart, or 25 3⁄5 US fluid ounces (757 ml); it has been superseded by the metric bottle size of 750 ml,[1] sometimes called a *metric fifth*, which is the standard capacity of wine bottles worldwide and is approximately 1% smaller.

*History[edit]*
Before the mid 19th century, the capacity of British alcohol bottles used for wine and distilled liquors was nominally a quart, but the actual capacity varied considerably. Four primary styles existed, with different average capacities: 759±27 ml (715-810 range); 781±47 ml (724-880); 808±49 ml (739-835); ~1130 ml "imperial wine quart". Beer and cider bottles had a different range of sizes.[2] In 1842, it was reported that ordinary wine bottles were 1/6 of an imperial gallon, that is, 758 ml.[3]

In the late 19th century, liquor in the US was often sold in bottles which appeared to hold one US quart (32 US fl oz; 950 ml), but in fact contained less than a quart and were called "fifths" [4] or *commercial quarts*.[5]

At this time, one-fifth of a gallon was a common legal threshold for the difference between selling by the drink and selling by the bottle or at wholesale,[5][6][7] and thus the difference between a drinking saloon or barroom and a dry-goods store.

The fifth was the usual size of bottle for distilled beverages in the United States until 1980.[8] Other authorized units based on the fifth included 4⁄5 pint, called a *tenth*, and 1⁄10 pint.[9]

During the 1970s, there was a push for metrication of U.S. government standards. In 1975, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, in cooperation with the Distilled Spirits Council of the United States, proposed metric-standard bottle sizes to take effect in January 1979 and these standards were incorporated into Title 27 of the Code of Federal Regulations.[9][10] These new sizes were 50 ml, 100 ml, 200 ml, 375 ml (355 ml for cans), 500 ml (discontinued in June 1989),[11] 750 ml, 1 litre, and 1.75 litre.

I know, a lot to digest, but if one was to "buckle down" and really read it and comprehend it , well, it clears up a lot of hazy history.... I also remember that bottles were hand manufactured by folks that had more dexterity and stamina than mathematical understanding 
~Fred
P.S. which again brings us to WTF 3/4 means on your bottle which I, again suggest that to the glass house that was producing these bottles that had a size and shape  and had a plateable opening for an individual distributer's advertising info (slugplate), they referred to that size as 3/4 quart (which is damn close to the size of your bottle) My next suggestion would be to fill the bottle to what you'd like to see it filled to if you were a consumer of the day and pour it out and measure it for volume. Then fill the bottle again, this time if you were the distributer for maximum profit with out obviously slighting your customers, and measure that.. I think you'll start to fill in the blanks from there..  
respectfully,
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for all the information on measurements. I was always lousy at drinking!! That's way too much thinking for me right now. I can always fill the bottle and measure the amount in a measuring cup. Sweet...thanks for the reply Frederick.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

I have old crown tops that are embossed  12 1/2 oz unknown and 13 oz D.P.B. (Deer Park Bottling). I always thought they were odd amounts. Anything to be different I guess.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have old crown tops that are embossed  12 1/2 oz unknown and 13 oz D.P.B. (Deer Park Bottling). I always thought they were odd amounts. Anything to be different I guess.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


yup, I've got bottles saying 11 oz., 10 oz. 6oz. 6 1/2oz., 7 oz.,  12 oz., 12 1/2oz., 13 oz. ....


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 9, 2021)

When it comes to what "SIZE" is a bottle, I have never really worried about the ACTUAL VOLUME.  It can drive you crazy with all of the different volumes.  So if I call something a "PINT" size it could in reality be 12ish to 20ish ounces in volume.  A "QUART" might be 25ish to 36ish actual ounces.  It is nowhere near an EXACT science.  It is just a generalization on my part.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow that's a wonderful bottle!  I think it might be the first labeled Baltimore loop bottle that I've seen.  Also, what on earth was imitation while cherry phosphate?  It doesn't sound too pleasant...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> yup, I've got bottles saying 11 oz., 10 oz. 6oz. 6 1/2oz., 7 oz.,  12 oz., 12 1/2oz., 13 oz. ....


Is there no standard anymore!?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> When it comes to what "SIZE" is a bottle, I have never really worried about the ACTUAL VOLUME.  It can drive you crazy with all of the different volumes.  So if I call something a "PINT" size it could in reality be 12ish to 20ish ounces in volume.  A "QUART" might be 25ish to 36ish actual ounces.  It is nowhere near an EXACT science.  It is just a generalization on my part.


Spoken like a true politician! 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 10, 2021)

GREAT label.

Jim G


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is there no standard anymore!?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I doubt it.  The old 5 lb. bag of sugar became 4# (not the price), the 16 ounce can of food is now 14.5 and even our sacred rolls of toilet paper are narrower than they used to be.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Spoken like a true politician!
> ROBBYBOBBY64


It's kind of like socks and underwear... one size fits all... right!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> GREAT label.
> 
> Jim G


I like the woman pictured at the spinning wheel. The slogan "It speaks for itself John" printed underneath. Who the hell isJohn? I have only a couple of paper labeled bottles. This is a collectable label. Thanks for the compliment. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's a wonderful bottle!  I think it might be the first labeled Baltimore loop bottle that I've seen.  Also, what on earth was imitation while cherry phosphate?  It doesn't sound too pleasant...


It was found at every soda fountain shop back then. Very popular with children. Wild cherry phosphate and funny enough cherry phosphate referred in some recipes as tame cherry. Wild and tame, makes sense. Phosphate is phosphoric acid that has been neutralized by mineral salts like calcium, magnesium and potassium to help maintain a safe level of acidity.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Phosphate soda - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				











						The sweet stories of fake fruit flavors
					

What do icy cherry popsicles, sweet grape sodas and sticky banana taffy have in common?




					www.pri.org


----------

